# ESCAPE THROUGH DEATH VALLEY....(The Vulture)



## mcdougall

This kit is a diorama all on its' own....but it's always fun to add on....



















Mcdee


----------



## John P

I don't think he actually escaped anything!


----------



## iriseye

Excellent work. Now that is a diorama!!



> I don't think he actually escaped anything!


Now that is funny.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Guys I really appreciate your cool comments and you are right...This was an extremely fun time...I've been 12 years old for the past couple of weeks here 














This kit the first in a series of three that bring the old Aurora Customizing Kits to Life!!!
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## StarshipClass

Yummy! Tufts of hair are fun to chew! 

Great dio--great details and colors!


----------



## louspal

Very nice, Denis. I was thinking about adding some real hair to the poor whelp, but was worried that it might be kind of gross. Looking at yours, I know I was right!
Now, where were those scissors?


----------



## Brucebwb

Looks awesome


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks guys...yes it's a gory model, gross and disgusting...
Maybe that's what I love about it
Thanks for your cool comments!




















Mcdee


----------



## JasonZ

Great job. Your profile picture startled me at first, haha.


----------



## mcdougall

JasonZ said:


> Great job. Your profile picture startled me at first, haha.


Thanks for the cool comment :thumbsup:
...oh...that profile picture...yeah...it's a picture of a distant relative...
Mcdee


----------



## Jafo

wow thats nice!


----------



## paulhelfrich

Man, that looks great. Profile picture is awesome!


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks guys...That profile picture is actually a life size bust of one of my kits
Mcdee


----------

